# St Barts Forums > Forum Pour Les Francophones >  >  l'accent le plus sexy du monde

## cassidain

Selon une étude réalisée par l'application d'apprentissage des langues Babbel auprès de plus de 15 000 utilisateurs du monde entier, l'accent français arrive à nouveau largement en tête des accents jugés les plus sexy par les étrangers. L'accent de Molière se place loin devant l'italien, l'espagnol et l'allemand.
Une chance pour eux : le français est internationalement considéré comme l'accent le plus sexy au monde ! Il est notamment considéré comme tel par 63% des Australiens, juste devant les Italiens (47%) et les Américains (43%). Dans l'Hexagone, c'est l'accent italien qui fait chavirer les coeurs de 40% des sondés, devant l'accent anglais (23%) et l'accent espagnol (18%).

----------


## amyb

I have noticed that  the fabulous waiters at L'Isola make my heart instantly go pitter patter from the moment they open and hold the door and smilingly say "Buonasera."

----------


## pascaleschmidt

> Selon une étude réalisée par l'application d'apprentissage des langues Babbel auprès de plus de 15 000 utilisateurs du monde entier, l'accent français arrive à nouveau largement en tête des accents jugés les plus sexy par les étrangers. L'accent de Molière se place loin devant l'italien, l'espagnol et l'allemand.
> Une chance pour eux : le français est internationalement considéré comme l'accent le plus sexy au monde ! Il est notamment considéré comme tel par 63% des Australiens, juste devant les Italiens (47%) et les Américains (43%). Dans l'Hexagone, c'est l'accent italien qui fait chavirer les coeurs de 40% des sondés, devant l'accent anglais (23%) et l'accent espagnol (18%).




Ca alors! Je n'aurait jamais cru.....je croyais que c'était toujours les italiens!

----------


## cassidain

> Ca alors! Je n'aurait jamais cru.....je croyais que c'était toujours les italiens!



mais, non, pour moi aussi, ce sont depuis toujours les voix des françaises qui me font fondre.

----------

